# 5HTP Not Working Tried Several Brands.. What Next?



## gonzo123 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi, I have recently tried the following 5HTP brands to help with my social anxiety but all of them did nothing to me.

Higher Nature 100MG 5HTP
Holland & Barrett 100MG 5HTP
Doctors Best Enhanced With Vit C & B6 100MG 5HTP.

I also added 500MG of Holland & Barrett L-Tyrosine to my intake and still no effect in mood whatsoever.

Dosage - 2 x 5htp & 1 500mg L-Tyrosine Daily.

I recently came across these two products & would like to try them. they seem to have alot more ingredients added to the mix.

http://www.vitalabs.com/Private-Label-Supplements/Hot-New-Products/Mood-Formula.aspx

http://www.highernature.co.uk/ShowProductFamily.aspx?ProductFamilyID=456

What do you guys think? There seems to be so many different kinds of supplements available for SA.

Please help!!!


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

Maybe try l-tryptophan instead of 5htp, although you'll probably have similar results.
If SSRI's dont help you with social anxiety, I doubt 5htp will help you.


----------



## QuietSA (Sep 10, 2011)

I recently tried it. It improved depression, but increased my anxiety.


----------



## gonzo123 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi, Thanks for your reply.

What brand would be best to take frommy local H&B shop?

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/

I was also wondering would amino acids complete, with multivitamins help? or is that just a waste of time?


----------



## gonzo123 (Mar 20, 2013)

amino acids like...

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=186&prodid=77&cid=2

& a mutivitamin....

http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Pharmaceuticals-Multivitamins-with-Iron-90-Tablets-_1141600/

Help with anxiety?


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

I think you are wasting your money. SA isn't just linked to a lack of serotonin.


----------



## gonzo123 (Mar 20, 2013)

what do you guys suggest?

The fish oil?

A friend said that valerian root is good for anxiety?


----------



## gonzo123 (Mar 20, 2013)

would the amino acids complete with multi vitamins help at all?


----------



## gonzo123 (Mar 20, 2013)

i suffer from bad anxiety that i rarely leave the house.


----------



## gonzo123 (Mar 20, 2013)

anyone? will try anything


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

You would probably do better with a benzodiazepine prescription from a doctor.


----------



## QuietSA (Sep 10, 2011)

I know multivitamins won't work.


----------



## gonzo123 (Mar 20, 2013)

is there any supplement worth trying?


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

I tried it for about a month. Three times a day at 100mg. I can't say whether or not it helped me, but when I was off it, I was so unbelievably irritable that it scared me. I don't know if it had any positive effects, or if it acted as a placebo. I did get a lot done in that month.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

You could try mitragyna speciosa also known as kratom. Its a leaf from a tree. It has helped me a great deal with anxiety moreso than benzos, antidepressants, etc. However, the effects are similar to opiates (codeine, hydrocodone) so there is abuse potential. I still think you would be better talking to a doctor about medication.


----------



## gonzo123 (Mar 20, 2013)

thanks for the reply, where can I can get the kratom from, im in the uk


----------



## mom1622 (Mar 27, 2013)

Don't use drugs. Try liquid magnesium. B comples during day. And GABA or relaxing herbs at night. It's trial and error. Get your magnesium and all B vitamins tested. You could be low. And water, half your body weight in ounces. Also, exercise. Helps boost serotonin ....amazon has great reviews on supplements. You need to wait at least 3 weeks to see how they may or may not help.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

I've tried a lot of herbal remedies to help with anxiety, the only thing that actually did anything was kava. It's not a silver bullet but it takes the edge off the worst of my anxiety, make sure you buy decent stuff because most of what's on sale is crap and innefective.


----------



## ubiq (Mar 26, 2013)

Considering the many brands you tried it may be it's not 5-HTP you need, it may also be you expect too much of it. I have occasionally used two brands whenever I fell into the pit - one with enteric coating, the other time released - and have had good results with both, best with the latter for providing a sense of relief from anxiety, agitation, improving mood and calmness. The effects are subtle but great for a supplement, and sufficient to pull me out of a depressive episode within no more than two days, and get my thought patterns back on track. I did not have success with L-Tryptophan.

Other less preferable anxiolytic supplements I tried that worked for me were Phenibut (which builds tolerance quickly and is best used occasionally) and Kanna (which is an SSRI best used as an antidepressant with immediate onset rather than for anxiety).

As for the painful social anxiety I've found the hard way that there is no magic cure unfortunately, progress is slow, supplements and medication can provide temporary relief, and their proper use is important in sustaining the needed determination and assistance to other lines of treatment towards long lasting change.


----------

